# chuck size



## Karda (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi, I have a big bowl blank, about 8" round and 6" deep. My chuck is a Nova G3 with 50mm jaws. Is that chuck to small for that large a blank


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2021)

That chuck is fine. I turn up to 16" or more with my super nova, it's about the same size. I just use the tailstock for additional support until I get it round and in balance and also while I'm hogging out the inside. Once I get it mostly rough turned I back the tailstock off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Karda (Apr 29, 2021)

thanks I lost one blank about that size twice. i do about a 2.25 tenon or a little smaller should be1.75


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2021)

For what its worth another larger set of jaws isn't a bad thing to have, and if you ever upgrade to the super nova the jaws will still fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Karda (Apr 29, 2021)

this is true


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 29, 2021)

I've found the 2" jaws okay for some wood, not for other. Hard maple, cherry, ash - no problem. Birch, or if the wood is very wet or punky, not so much - I've had a couple of 2" tenons snap off as I re-tightened the jaws.


----------



## Karda (Apr 29, 2021)

what I am using is almost dry ash, I'll keep trying I will be taking off a lot of weight before it gets to the chuck. The other one was bigger and heavier, I am taking off some of the weight between centers before I try again


----------



## trc65 (Apr 29, 2021)

I've turned several 12" apple bowls that were probably 3" deep using the G3 with 50mm jaws. No problem as long as I had a well shaped tenon with good shoulders. 

Agree with the others that a set of 70mm jaws are nice to have. I now rough turn most things using the 70mm jaws, and if the tenon really warps during drying, and gets too small after truing it I can use the 50mm jaws for final turning.


----------



## Karda (Apr 29, 2021)

thanks maybe its not size it is the quality of the tenon. I'll be more careful. yea 70mm jaws would be nice. so if you could buy one item would it be 70mm jaws so i can turn larger ot a curved tool rest for inside deep bowls


----------



## trc65 (Apr 29, 2021)

If I had the choice of one or the other, I'd get the tool rest. I know I can safely hold a 12" blank with my G3 and 50mm jaws, but when I got a curved rest, I got much better with interior cuts, and safer too. Less overhang, less chance of a catch, and much better finishing cuts resulting in less time sanding.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Karda (Apr 30, 2021)

thats what i want the curved rest for, deeper bowls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (May 7, 2021)

I would go with the jaws. The curved rest isn’t as big of a gain. At the end of the day, an 8” bowl really isn’t that big that you would be so over extended with the bowl gouge.


----------

